# [suse 7.2] linuxrouter mit dsl



## hanswurst (5. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe in unserem Heimnetzwerk einen Linux Server! Das Heimnetz funktioniert so weit und auf dem Server läuft Samba als Fileserver. Da wir Dsl haben und alle damit ins Internet wollen, hatte ich vor den Linux Pc als Router agieren zu lassen! Ich habe mir schon einige Tuts und HowTos durchgelesen aber ich werde daraus nicht schlau! Nun hoffe ich, dass mir einer von euch helfen kann!

*Wo muss ich was machen, damit die Windows PCs über den Router ins Internet kommen?? (route.conf, usw.....) * 

Wär euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Und probiert das ganze bitte recht einfach zu erklären, da ich mich zwar recht gut mit PC's auskenne, jedoch ein Newbie auf dem Gebiet von Linux bin.


----------



## Christian Fein (5. Dezember 2002)

http://www.klaus.franken.de/DE-ISDN-HOWTO/html/DE-ISDN-HOWTO-7.html

Dürfte Weiterhelfen =)


----------



## hanswurst (17. Dezember 2002)

so nach etwas längerer zeit meld ich mich zurück! also den wirklichen durchblick hab ich immer noch nicht! ich schaffe es gar nicht erst die route.conf richtig anzulegen.....also, bitte helft mir!

eth 0 (extern) = 192.168.22.1
eth 1 (intern) = 192.168.0.1

das lokale netz funktioniert! für das internet bräuchte ich jetzt theoretisch ne defaultroute! aber das gateway wird bei der dsl einwahl doch automatisch vergeben oder?? diese defaultroute soll man jetzt irgendwie mit dem ip-up dingens setzen sollen! das blicke ich aber auch nicht wirklich!!


also wenn möglich vielleicht ne detaillierte erklärung wie ich was machen muss und wie ich die jeweilig notwendigen skripte (wie z.b. ip-up) anpassen muss und automatisch starten kann! und war es das dann überhaupt oder muss ich dann noch mehr machen, damit das funzt ?!??

ich weiß, es sind viele fragen, aber ich komme nicht weiter (hab glaub ich auch schon 100 tuts gelesen)!! vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu dumm??? danke........


----------



## EliteForce (26. Dezember 2002)

Du hast also eine Router und 1+x Clients die über
die DSL-Verbindung vom Router übers internet wollen?

Dann must du auf deinem Router sagen das er die
Clients maskieren soll, denn bei routing MÜSSEN
deine Clients eine offiziele IP haben und 192.168.*.*
ist sicher keine ;-)

Schau mal nach NAT und iptables, wenn du probleme hast
poste einfach hier.

Markus


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (24. Februar 2003)

Mal ne Frage zum Thema Routing unter Linux: Eigentlich macht man das mit 2 Netzwerkkarten, aber ich habe 1 Netzwerkkarte und ein USB-DSL-Modem. Kann mir wer sagen wie ich es da machen kann?? Es gibt Treiber für Linux, aber irgendwie kapiere ich nicht, wie ich dem Modem sagen kann, dass es sich unter Linux im Text-Modus ins I-Net einwählen soll.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

